# best cube for one-hand?



## cduc (Dec 18, 2008)

well, i really like oh but i dont have a good cube for it (ive got a dian sheng for oh ¬¬) what cube should i buy?  
thanks


----------



## shelley (Dec 18, 2008)

You seem to be lost.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## Jai (Dec 18, 2008)

Buy a white Type F, and put the Type F pieces on your Dian Sheng core and centers, it's an AMAZING cube, especially for OH.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 18, 2008)

Huh? DS cubes are supposed to be good for OH.


----------



## Jai (Dec 18, 2008)

DS cubes are loose, crispy, and don't pop, but they don't cut corners that well. Type F pieces fix that problem, and makes the cube even looser.


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 18, 2008)

I use a DS cube, it's god for OH


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 18, 2008)

Lofty uses a Type A Green, I use a Type A core and cubies except for Rubik's corners, and many of the Japanese cubers use joy cubes. It just matters what cube fits you!


----------



## Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

I use white Rubiks Diy.


----------

